# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Whats a good 2-way audio setup for home ?

## yeswife

So, my house is all networked up and speakers in most of common areas, can put in microphones too if needed. 
Just wondering how are the professionals install 2 way audios and what hardware/software is required ? 
My ideal setup is dialing in a landline, can hear the room and they can hear me. 
I dont really want anything over the internet, just straight up dialing in to a number(home number)

----------


## Uncle Bob

We use Polycom desk conferencing phones at work without complains.

----------

